# Negatives of removing existing awning?



## JohnnyD44 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey Everyone!

My wife and I recently purchased a home and I've done several renovations around the house (new kitchen, painted the house, new shutters, new landscaping) and there is one thing left on my to-do list, but I'm hesitant and wanted some advice before I proceed.

On the side of our house, we have a door leading to our driveway. There is currently a hiedous white metal awning. Eventually, when the money is there I'd like to build out and make a small porch, but until then I'm stuck with this god-awful awning.

I would love nothing more to just ahead and rip this thing off the side of the house. I'm just hesistant to do so, I can't really think of any issues it would cause, but I just want to double check I'm not missing anything big. I know the moulding around the door frame and trim would need some serious water proof caulking, but other than that is there any reaso nI can't go home tonight and suprise my wife and get rid of this thing? Our back door does not currently have an awning and I do not notice water leaks or anything.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!!


----------



## moneymgmt (Apr 30, 2007)

A pic would greatly help explain how it is attached. When I resided my house in the fall we removed a similar awning and there was 40 years of dirt/junk/fading on the siding behind it. I didn't care, like I said I was residing anyhow, but keep in mind that the end result may be less attractive than your awning is now. Mine had several lag bolts through the frame into the wall, very simple to remove.

In the short term Home Depot sells canvas awnings in colors and/or prints for a couple hundred bucks if you want a cheap better looking replacement until you get to the bigger porch job.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Don't forget the rain! Once it is gone you're wet fumbling with the keys to the house. Might be worth it to keep it until you are ready to replace?


----------



## rollinastang (May 19, 2011)

if u decide to tear it down i would recommend filling the bolt holes with caulk or silicone so that water does not get into the holes and run down the back of your siding. as you previously stated caulk around the door...it may be best to just take the awning down strip it of looses paint and paint it with a rustoleum color that will match your home for a nice curb appeal and to keep some shelter until you decide to renovate that area. when reattaching the awning if u choose this method i would squeeze caulk or silicone into the bolt holes before reattaching and depending on the wear of the holes maybe go with one size larger diameter of bolts just to make sure water is kept out and that there is a strong grip to hold it up during a wind storm.


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Mar 7, 2011)

I just recently painted the house, so I do have some spare paint. I appreciate the input so far. I did plan on caulking the holes left behind by the bolts. There shouldn't be much stain because it's a thin metal bracket supporting it. Below is a pic of the awning taken before the house was painted. It's the best I could find flipping through photos online! The awning is on the left of the house

as far as the keys in the rain - I suggeted that to my wife....she replied "i'd rather get soaked than deal with that awning" haha


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Why not take it off, repaint with a good quality spray paint, and then rehang, until time to put up the enclosure you want. We did that with the awnings that is on our house. Actually turned out really well. Keep in mind, putting a bump out on the side, may not turn out well, unless it is made to blend into the current structure.


----------

